# Help identifying an opera piece PLEASE!



## HeatherR (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,
I am NEW to this and am desperately trying to identify an opera piece I heard years ago. Can anyone help? It's hauntingly BEAUTIFUL and a bit mournful.
This is the info I have: 
If my memory serves me, it was on a demo CD that came in a magazine from a record store in 1991. I think it was the years best of Sony. YoYo Ma and Bobbi McFarrin were also on that disc performing Hush little Baby. I think it had two male voices and one female. I think it was by Verdi and had the word spirit in the title. It began with a beautiful intro of strings sliding down the scale in a rather moving and dreamy like quality. Stunning music. HELP PLEASE and Thank you!


----------



## AST (Oct 8, 2014)

Was there a chorus too?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Best guess from Verdi, dreamy strings, and two male and one female voice would the final act of La Traviata.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

HeatherR said:


> Hello,
> I am NEW to this and am desperately trying to identify an opera piece I heard years ago. Can anyone help? It's hauntingly BEAUTIFUL and a bit mournful.
> This is the info I have:
> If my memory serves me, it was on a demo CD that came in a magazine from a record store in 1991. I think it was the years best of Sony. YoYo Ma and Bobbi McFarrin were also on that disc performing Hush little Baby. I think it had two male voices and one female. I think it was by Verdi and had the word spirit in the title. It began with a beautiful intro of strings sliding down the scale in a rather moving and dreamy like quality. Stunning music. HELP PLEASE and Thank you!











Is that the CD? Or was it some compilation of Sony stuff? If so I have no idea how to guess.


----------



## HeatherR (Nov 7, 2014)

Shoot! That's not it. Thank you so much for suggesting that, however. Do you know is there a way to contact someone at Sony directly? I have tried searching the internet and have come up lacking. Or is there another kind of search that would be helpful? Honestly it's one of the most beautiful and moving pieces of music I've ever heard...That and U2 blasting Beautiful Day


----------



## HeatherR (Nov 7, 2014)

It was a compilation CD. That's the problem...and my memory. Is there a way to contact someone at sony who would know. Or a way to get a listing of their recordings on compilation/demo CDs throughout the years? Iv'e tried on the internet with hours of searches...but maybe I'm not going down the right path. Thank you for your help!


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

Could it be the finale from Verdi's "Luisa Miller" with soprano (Luisa), tenor (Rodolfo) and baritone (Miller), _"Padre, ricevi l'estremo addio"_? The James Levine recording on Sony originally came out in 1992, same year as the McFerrin/Ma album "Hush":


----------

